# generator help



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

"Doesn't handle the load very well" is meaningless nonsense. If you overload a generator, it won't handle the load very well. If you don't run it at the right RPM, it won't handle loads approaching its full load very well either. Some sort rudimentary of load testing is where you need to start.


----------



## mbidingerres (Nov 5, 2010)

we haven't checked it out yet. this is what the seller says. he thinks it needs re winded. this didn't make scene to me


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Farmers by me use these and then complain how much fuel the tractor used after 4 days .Mostly 15 kva.​


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

Ill bet he wasn't running PTO at 540 rpm = almost full speed on most tractors.

They think that 1/2 load = half the speed 

and don't realize speed = frequency

and stuff ruining at 25hz ain't good

no voltage out is when you need to flash 

flashing it is to re introduce the residual magnetism in the rotating field 

tom


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

To OP .,

That question is pretty broad and there are few items to cover the situation.

The Tractor PTO it will come either 540 or 1000 T/min { RPM } useally 2/3 to 3/4 of throttle speed unless you spot it on the tach it will marked where the PTO speed is.

Second thing how many HP the tractor it have ? To order to handle the load on the PTO verison you need at least 2 Tractor HP per 1 kw rating so like example a 15 Kw generator need at least 30 PTO HP rating or more so the same rules with larger PTO generators.

What voltage did the generator run at ? and is this unit on single or three phase { typically found on larger generators } if Three phase that can get little more compatited with it.

If I were you I will do the load test on the generator so you know it is working properly.

Did that person on that location whom they ran the generator did have proper transfer swtich this is critical part here.

Merci.
Marc


----------

